# Plasma torches



## delmonte (Aug 18, 2008)

Can you get a plasma torch at walmart how easy would it be to cut chunks off a car frame with it?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 18, 2008)

I've never seen a walmart, but from what I've heard, they don't carry major tools?

It would be quite easy to cut off parts of a car frame.  Keep in mind you'll need a 220V circuit and a supply of clean, dry shop air or compressed gas to use it.

--Bushytails


----------



## hatfield44 (Dec 3, 2009)

You could always just get a acetylene torch.
Your looking probably at least $400-600 for a cheapo plasma that isn't going to give a good cut on a car frame.  Then if you don't already have a compressor with a decent CFM you will have to buy one; adding to the cost another $400-$1000.  Of course you would then have a compressor as well.
Whereas you can get a decent torch set for around $100, and about $200 for the tanks.


----------

